# Regnets noch?



## hedisch (27. August 2006)

Pffffffff...Seufz,

hab grad bei www.wetter.com die aussichten für die nächsten 10 Tage für Aachen angeguckt:

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=21699

Nänänänänääääääää  und ich hab die ganze Woche frei!


----------



## Mark740 (28. August 2006)

Ich könnte auch losheulen. Aber zwischendurch gabs auch trockene Abende, z.B. letzten Mittwoch. Gab dann schöne 35 km in rund drei Stunden (fahrerisch durchwachsene Gruppe mit Anfängern).

So wie es aussieht, ist der Sommer wohl erstmal vorbei. ;-( Als es wärmer war, bin ich drei bis viermal die Woche gefahren und jetzt eher sporadisch. Naja, muss auch viel lernen. Heute ist die erste Klausur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havi (28. August 2006)

Das Wetter ist absolut zum :kotz: 

Meinst du das Unibiken am Mittwoch? Da war das Wetter ja echt ganz gut, aber da musste meine SID ihre komplette Luft verlieren  
Das macht mich regelrecht nervös, ich hab gestern meine Gabel neu gedichtet und gewartet und würde nu doch gerne wissen ob sie ihre Luft wieder bei sich behält.....aber bei dem Wetter könnte es ja sein, dass die Luft rauskommt und sofort durch Regenwasser ersetzt wird  

Alte Aachener Weißheit: Nach dem Reitturnier wird das Wetter wieder besser! Es besteht also noch Hoffnung.


----------



## Deleted 59760 (28. August 2006)

bei mir (Raum Siegburg) ist es auch nur noch am Regnen und das auch noch richtig Stark teilweise! So Warm ist es leider auch nicht mehr aber man könnte noch mit einem pulli fahren wenn es wenigstens Trocken wäre ! Ich bin einmal vor 2 Wochen von einem Regenschauen überrascht worden und ich musste durch die Baustelle fahren die auf der höhe von Heister anfängt und mein Bike sieht aus !


----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. August 2006)

1) wetter.com liegt von den Prognosen sogut wie immer daneben  
2) eine vorhersage wird ab dem 3 tag unseriös, 10 tage ist schon lächerlich 

aber solange die westrutsche anhält wird sich an der großwetterlage auch vorerst nichts ändern.

lg


----------



## Max.Schumann (28. August 2006)

Hi,
also, ich war gestern und vorgestern jeweils in regenpausen 2-3 stündchen radeln und kann sagen, dass die trails zwar feucht, aber absolut genial zu fahren  sind. das bike muss natürlich nachher ein klein wenig intensiver geduscht werden, aber sonst war ich sehr zufrieden !!!

schöne Grüße

mÄxxx (der immer gleichgesinnte sucht, die trails in Aachen und umgebung zu rocken !!!)


----------



## juchhu (28. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich sag nur:

25° C, 35% Luftfeuchte, Sonne pur, leichter Wind aus Südwest und Trails in einem traumhaften Zustand ...




































... gibts bei uns,  
vielleicht aber nicht mehr in diesem Jahr.  

He, jetzt lasst mal den Kopf nicht hängen.

Wir bekommen bestimmt einen goldenen Herbst. 

VG Martin


----------



## Mark740 (28. August 2006)

Havi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter ist absolut zum :kotz:
> 
> Meinst du das Unibiken am Mittwoch? Da war das Wetter ja echt ganz gut, aber da musste meine SID ihre komplette Luft verlieren
> Das macht mich regelrecht nervös, ich hab gestern meine Gabel neu gedichtet und gewartet und würde nu doch gerne wissen ob sie ihre Luft wieder bei sich behält.....aber bei dem Wetter könnte es ja sein, dass die Luft rauskommt und sofort durch Regenwasser ersetzt wird
> ...



Oh, dann warst du Unglückliche der nach kurzer Zeit schon zurück musste. Naja, sh.. happens.

Bis dann mal.


----------



## Havi (28. August 2006)

Ja genau, das war ich, seid ihr denn ohne Probleme durchgekommen?

Falls bis Mittwoch endlich der gesamte Wasservorrat des Planeten aus den Wolken gefallen ist, werd ich´s wohl nochmal versuchen  

Schönen Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Mark740 (29. August 2006)

Wie gesagt, die Tour lief gut. Schien aber ein sehr defektreicher Tag gewesen zu sein.

Ein kaputter Schlauch vor Fahrtbeginn; wurde auch noch vorher behoben. Dann deine Gabel. Später hats bei nem Sturz eine Bremsleitung zerrissen. Dann noch ein Platten gegen Ende.

Mal sehen, wie's morgen wird.


----------



## Deleted 59760 (29. August 2006)

Die Tour von euch lag wohl unter einem schlechtem Omen was ?




OH MAN regnet noch immer ! Bei uns war gestern fast schon UNWETTER so stark hat es geregnet und gekracht    ! Gewitter ich frag mich nur wieso??

Naja wenn ich Glück habe, und im Lotto gewinne flieg ich dahin wo das Wetter schön ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havi (29. August 2006)

Hmm, Lottogewinn.....gute Idee, jetzt wo ja die Lottoscheine billiger werden sollen 

Finde die ständigen Gewitter auch etwas seltsam, kann mir das auch nicht so ganz erklären. 

Gerissene Bremsleitung hört sich aber nicht so gut an, mir ist mal an Drilandenpunt die vordere V-Brake ausgefallen, die Heimfahrt war ein echter Spaß.....

Sehe grade kleine blaue Felder am Himmel....

In diesem Sinne: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

Schöne Grüße und vielleicht bis Morgen.


----------



## Redking (29. August 2006)

Hier scheint gerade die Sonne!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Boris75 (29. August 2006)

Und mal wieder sickenass geworden und nur 23 km in den beinen  
Das hat sich ja mal wieder gelohnt !
Aachen ist echt die Pissschüssel Europas


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. August 2006)

Boris75 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal wieder sickenass geworden und nur 23 km in den beinen
> Das hat sich ja mal wieder gelohnt !
> Aachen ist echt die Pissschüssel Europas



Was fährt man auch in Aachen rum?  

Wir hier im Kottenforst werden auch die Sizilianer Deutschlands genannt!!


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Was fährt man auch in Aachen rum?
> 
> Wir hier im Kottenforst werden auch die Sizilianer Deutschlands genannt!!


 
Klar, wenn man immer Rad fährt wg. "isch abe gar keine Auto!"

Oder liegt es an der permanenten Angst vor dem drohenden Ausbruch des
Eifeler Supervulkans?

Fragen über Fragen.
Ich geh mal eben zur Bensberger Erdbebenwachte 
und check das mal für Euch.  

SO, hier sind die aktuellen Daten!

VG Martin

PS: Im Augenblick müßt Ihr Euch nur vor Regen von oben fürchten.


----------



## Deleted 59760 (29. August 2006)

Wie Abwechslungsreich!  Regen ! lange nicht mehr gehabt !
Manche mögen ja vlt. auf Spätsommer hoffe, dran glauben tu ich aber nicht    Aber das blödste ist ja immer: Ist es trocken aber die Strasse nass .....



 ...kacke ohne Schutzblech !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (29. August 2006)

... nicht jammern, fahren.  
Habe heute eine 3 h Gleitzeitnachmittagstour durch den KF (ohne *L*  ) gemacht.
Hat nicht geregnet und war eigentlich ganz angenehm zu fahren. - O.k., natürlich mit Schutzblech ...  

Als ich gerade mein Fahrrad in der Garage abgestellt hatte, öffneten die Himmelsschleusen - aber alle!  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## hedisch (29. August 2006)

Nabend,

nä is dat schön hier im Trockenen die Blitze drüben in Belgien zu beobachten.

Bin heute in zwei Etappen insgesamt 57 km gebiket.
Bilanz:

2x Wolkenbruch
1x Hagel (selbstverständlich auf offener Strecke!  )
2x vom Wind fast vom Bike gepustet (Regen bei Gegenwind ist echt was feines!  )
1x voll in ein Riesenschlammloch (ca. 15 cm tief)  
von 3 h Fahrzeit etwa die Hälfte im Regen gefahrn

Mein Bike war schon duschen und geh gleich auch,
bis denne im Regen
hedisch


----------



## Boris75 (30. August 2006)

Bin eben schon wieder klatschnass geworden  
War mal wieder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort
denn 5 min später schien mal wieder die Sonne  

Hab es heute aber immerhin auf 42 km gebracht  
Ich glaub ich such mir ein anderes Hobby ! 

gruß Boris


----------



## Mark740 (1. September 2006)

Seit Mittwoch Abend hats kaum mehr geregnet. Und gerade lese ich in der Wettervorhersage, dass es die nächsten Tage trocken bleiben soll.


----------



## hedisch (1. September 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ist es denn wahr? Also der Blick aus meinem Fenster ist fantastisch!
Werd mich gleich mal fürn paar Stündchen auf Bike schwingen.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 59760 (1. September 2006)

wenn das das Wochenende so bleibt heisst es wieder aufs Rad schwingen 


P R I M A !!


----------



## hedisch (1. September 2006)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

So macht biken wieder richtig Spass.  
52 km in 2:50 h im Aachener Wald, Freyent, Raeren, Roetgen, NW-Weg, Hahn, Walheim, Vennbahn, Lintert und nochmal Aachener Wald.  

Bis morgen im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Mark740 (2. September 2006)

Ich hatte heute auch noch Glück mit dem Wetter.  Bin gute 2 Stunden gefahren, denke mal so 25-30 km. Die übliche Tour halt. Über Kronenberg rauf zum Dreiländereck, dann Bahntrail, Pelzerturm usw. Morgen solls leider wieder regnen.


----------



## Redking (12. September 2006)

Und wann beschwert ihr Euch das die Trails weider zu staubig sind??? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. September 2006)

genau klaus^^

SCHEISSSSSS WETTERRRRRRRRRRR
SCHEISS SONNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. September 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> genau klaus^^
> 
> SCHEISSSSSS WETTERRRRRRRRRRR
> SCHEISS SONNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


 
Blendet und verbrennt ihn, den Freveler!


----------



## hedisch (12. September 2006)

Wooahh ey, war das geil heute. Hatte leider nur 3h Zeit, aber die hab ich voll genutzt!
Aber stimmt, da gibts schon wieder erstaunlich viele staubtrockene Passagen.

Bis denne im Wald
hedisch


----------



## Deleted 59760 (18. September 2006)

jep letzte woche war eine gute Biker Woche,
Ich muss sagen auch gestern am Markt das treffen da hatten wir noch recht Glück mit dem Wetter als ich zuhause war abends hat es bei mir heftigs geregnet!


----------



## ralf (19. September 2006)

... und dann habe ich Heute extra früh Schluss gemacht. Schließlich wollte ich den KF noch mal im Hellen absurfen.  

Schon beim Losfahren dachte ich: "Das wird doch wohl gut gehen ..."  
Ging es aber nicht. Gerade als ich auf'm Tütberg war, öffnete Petrus die Schleusen.  

Mann ich sah vielleicht aus. - Wie SAU!  

O.k., ich kann damit leben.   Aber, daß das der einzige heutige Schauer war ... ... warum?  

Na ja, sind halt "normale" KF-Bedingungen.  

Euch allen trockene Ausfahrten.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2009)

So ich hol den mal wieder hoch . Wetter ist ja entsprechend 
Wie sieht es bei euch aus 
Lohmar : Regen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!und 12°C


----------



## -Ines- (11. Juni 2009)

Status Troisdorf- Spich um 13:25 h:

-Trocken
-Windig
-Temperatur Terasse Ostseite: 15 Grad
-hohes Schneckenaufkommen in der WH

Haben gerade eine Runde "Power-Spazierengehen" absolviert und hoffen auf andauernde Trockenheit zwecks kleinerer Runde auf möglichst trockenen Wegen.
Ansonsten bleibt nur das Sofa!
Gruß 
Ines + Andreas


----------



## soka70 (11. Juni 2009)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Status Troisdorf- Spich um 13:25 h:
> 
> -Trocken
> -Windig
> ...



.... hier in Euskirchen schifft es eigentlich auch schon mit wenigen Unterbrechungen den ganzen lieben langen Tag, echt zum 

Ich habe mich mal für die blitzfitz-Tour am Sonntag eingetragen, fahrt ihr auch mit? Könnte auch locker jemanden mitnehmen, falls Interesse, sacht an....

Morgen, Freitag, irgendwelche Pläne, das Wetter soll sich wohl beruhigen!


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal für die blitzfitz-Tour am Sonntag eingetragen, fahrt ihr auch mit? Könnte auch locker jemanden mitnehmen, falls Interesse, sacht an....





 



soka70 schrieb:


> Morgen, Freitag, irgendwelche Pläne, das Wetter soll sich wohl beruhigen!



Ich werde wahrscheinlich ab ca. 14:00 Uhr im 7GB fahren.


----------



## soka70 (11. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich werde wahrscheinlich ab ca. 14:00 Uhr im 7GB fahren.



Melde mich bei dir, falls ich rechtzeitig in Hennef bin und loskomme. Treffpunkt Nachtigallental??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Melde mich bei dir, falls ich rechtzeitig in Hennef bin und loskomme. Treffpunkt Nachtigallental??



mmh... nö, bei mir ... ok?


----------



## soka70 (11. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> mmh... nö, bei mir ... ok?



klar, ich melde mich per Handy....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Juni 2009)

Wir werden wegen dem tropfnassen Wald eher auf Asphalt rollen. Fettburning Tour . Sonntag wird sehr wahrscheinlich leider nicht funktionieren bei uns.


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Juni 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir werden wegen dem tropfnassen Wald eher auf Asphalt rollen. Fettburning Tour . Sonntag wird sehr wahrscheinlich leider nicht funktionieren bei uns.





  ...  Schönwetterfahrer ....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Juni 2009)

Riiiiichtiiiiich!


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juli 2012)

So etwas abgestaubt  . Wetteraussichten sind ja nicht gerade die besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (17. Juli 2012)

Kann mal jemand ein Foto mit Sonne einstellen? Hab leider vergessen wie diese aussieht:kotz:.


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Juli 2012)

S... ssss...ss.. soooooonnnnneeee?????


----------



## Trekki (19. Juli 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand ein Foto mit Sonne einstellen? Hab leider vergessen wie diese aussieht:kotz:.



Gerne. Hier vom 13.7. bei mir auf der Terrasse


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juli 2012)

Nein, sie meint das Ding hier. War gestern glücklicherweise wieder verstärkt sichtbar


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2012)

Ja gestern habe ich auch was gelbes am Himmel gesehen  . Heute allerdings schein "das Ding" wieder verschwunden zu sein


----------

